# ATLATL (spear thrower) an ingenious invention



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was talking to a gentleman this morning and out the blue he asked if I knew what a ATLATL was. Not to look totally stupid, I told him I must have slept through that class. He said he was going to try and make one, and was curious if I had heard of them. . He showed me a couple videos on throwing an ATLATL. Wow!!!! a simple concept that's anything but simple to me. There are several videos on the throwing technique of these spear throwers, check it out.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

We have an Atlatl forum.

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/98-atlatl-forum/


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks, I found this to be a fascinating subject


----------



## Bill W (May 7, 2016)

Too much movement. Meat's the goal. You're not sneaking up on anything with all that commotion prior to release. 
Maybe if you practiced for a year and got great at moving targets.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

anything takes practice. I got one, i am not good, but getting better with it. my shepherd slings is where I spend most of my time practicing.


----------

